# First Handgun Buck



## JiminSC (Nov 7, 2017)

Had been seeing does being chased but never saw what was chasing them. Sunday morning this guy showed up. It was a 20 yard shot from a 44 magnum with a complete pass through. He only went 25 yards. Broken G2 but I am still happy.


----------



## trad1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Congrats !!!!! NICE thanks for sharing.


----------



## ugajay (Nov 7, 2017)

That's a fine looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2017)

Man yeah ! That's great and a nice buck too ! Congrads


----------



## NiteHunter (Nov 13, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats nice Buck


----------



## pdugas (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice Buck !!! Good shooting.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats to Ya!


----------



## rosewood (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice!  Congratulations!!


----------



## frankwright (Nov 15, 2017)

Congratulations, makes you want to put your rifles away doesn't it?


----------



## madisoncounty (Nov 15, 2017)

Congrats! 

I got my first one with a pistol this year as well. Very gratifying. Nice 8 point.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 15, 2017)

Congrats.  What kind of sight you got on it?


----------



## JiminSC (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the congrats. The sight is a Fast Fire III 3 MOA Red Dot. It has held up well and maintained it's zero for several years. I really love it.


----------



## JiminSC (Nov 15, 2017)

frankwright said:


> Congratulations, makes you want to put your rifles away doesn't it?



I did have my rifle with me but only for distant coyotes. As a matter of fact, at first light when I reached for my revolver all I found was an empty holster. I only wanted to shoot a buck with my handgun so I hiked to the truck, drove to the house, grabbed my 44 and went back to the stand. Very glad I did!!


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 18, 2017)

way to go... congrats!


----------

